# Candle Making



## MooreHoney (Mar 3, 2008)

I wanted to check and see if anyone had any tips, information, or ideas on candle making. This is one of those winter projects that I am going to add to my list. I have never done with so any help or information would be apprecaited. Thanks.


----------



## Honey's Honey (Aug 11, 2008)

www.howtomakecandles.info/
Check out this site.Lots of good info.
Good luck.


----------

